# My First Groom



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

A little before reminder...










As I said we only wanted subtle changes.. I love her legs, ears and paws! Plus she smells glorious. Not that she ever smells bad, but she smells just lovely. She was great, really well behaved and the groomer loved her.








































































































































Check out the side shade! Lol!









LOADS of photos but I just love her! Isn't she a gorgeous? Sorry no standing ones.. She is shattered.. Just in case you haven't noticed!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Unbelievable soft and silly looking.... Would love a cuddle from her 

xxx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She is soooo lovely and elegant looking! Love her!!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Unbelievable soft and silly looking.... Would love a cuddle from her
> 
> xxx


Yes, me too! Have you ever been to Scotland Ruth?!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm amazed by all the elegant comments.. I've never thought of my baby as elegant! Lucky Lola!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Yes, me too! Have you ever been to Scotland Ruth?!!


Not with Lola! Maybe a trip is on the cards!!??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Not with Lola! Maybe a trip is on the cards!!??


Although Marzi might feel left out! Eek!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

She looks gorgeous


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Beautiful,so regal looking 
XClare


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Although Marzi might feel left out! Eek!


The more the merrier


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> I'm amazed by all the elegant comments.. I've never thought of my baby as elegant! Lucky Lola!


How can you not see that, she is like the queen of Cockapoos in the first photos!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> How can you not see that, she is like the queen of Cockapoos in the first photos!!


Hehe... Queenie Lola!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lola is stunning! I love her beautiful brown eyes. They did a really good job with her.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks Donna! I love Jake.. He is such a big cuddle!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake got a groom too but just his face and potty spots. I am trying to grow him back out after his snip. Is Lola as incredibly soft feeling as she looks?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Donna, she is extremely soft and fluffy. The groomer thinks her adult coat is through or almost through at the least. I'm delighted with her coat, she's my little cuddle! X


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Lola is stunning, such a beautiful coat


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Hehe... Queenie Lola!


I do think that in some of those photos she does have an ever so slightly royal 'we are not amused' expression on her face!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha. You are right. She thinks I'm an idiot!!


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Lovely stunning Lola! A Beautiful dog. x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I was curious because Jake is not quite as soft as he looks.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love Jake.. He looks like a teddy!


----------

